# Push button start option



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Just curious what others thoughts are on this, the 2013 CC's do not have push button start or hands free entry. The CC is VW's higher end vehicle and should have this option but it doesnt. How does everyone else feel about this?


----------



## CC2.0Sport (Sep 16, 2012)

That is the only option I wish the CC had. Essentially it is push button start with the fob, just not "keyless" lol :sly: But I would like to be able to walk up to the car and it recognize and unlock...


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

[video]http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Interior/Key_Fob/ES2090761/Video239-SD/[/video]

The MK4 guys can doit...


----------



## instigator31 (Jun 20, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> [video]http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV_GLI--1.8T/Interior/Key_Fob/ES2090761/Video239-SD/[/video]
> 
> The MK4 guys can doit...


 
Dang them....I want for CC


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

dieracks said:


> Just curious what others thoughts are on this, the 2013 CC's do not have push button start or hands free entry. The CC is VW's higher end vehicle and should have this option but it doesnt. How does everyone else feel about this?


:bs: :bs: :bs:

Uhh..... the 2013s don't have this option?

Must be USA spec only that doesn't come with it. 

*HOWEVER*.... I was doing the research on this for someone else a little while ago. The EURO spec CCs have this option, yet I haven't pieced together all the parts you would need for this yet.

I believe you have to change out some of the ignition on this.... but here's some of the pieces I've researched so far...


----------



## springbok.77w (Dec 30, 2011)

I can confirm other countries do have this option. My CC is European spec V6 with push button start/ stop. You can also lock/ unlock the car by touching sensors on the door handle. Great feature.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

It must be just a European option. I was looking at the CC on the UK website and the differences between the two were quite a bit. I like how the UK only has two trim levels instead of 6 and has more options to choose from.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

dieracks said:


> It must be just a European option. I was looking at the CC on the UK website and the differences between the two were quite a bit. I like how the UK only has two trim levels instead of 6 and has more options to choose from.


You can source most of these parts pretty easily by googling, ebay searching (not just us ebay either), and researching. I've been doing that for awhile not.

I've sourced all of the following from europe and adapted to my CC:

1. Motorized Memory Exterior RearView Mirrors
2. Auto-dimming glass for both drivers and passenger side exterior mirrors
3. 2013 Nut-Brown Interior Wood Trim with built in Ambient Lighting Feature
4. Adaptive Cruise Control


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

This feature is called KESSY and VW offers it on most vehicles here in the US but for whatever reason not on the CC. I was about to retrofit this to my 2009 but traded it before I could complete it.

For a full retrofit you need at a minimum new door handles (MY-specific), a revised immobilizer/security module for the car, and depending on your MY, the button for the center console. Pre-2012 vehicles have a dummy "KESSY" key that you leave in the ignition slot.

All of my cars since have had keyless access. I find it to be an invaluable feature for many reasons, including safety. It's a glaring omission on the CC but it is due to cost. The margins on the CC are very, very tight and have been since the beginning. The former product manager is a friend of mine (who has since left VW). Had he not fought for it they would've never sold the CC here because it was never going to be profitable. While they sell in decent numbers they don't have the same returns as other cars in the portfolio.


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

my lease is up in jan 2014 and i love my car, but if the CC does not get the KESSY keyless entry and push button start i will not get another one its ridiculous that the jetta has this option and my top of the line CC doesnt!!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

actually, i miss having an actual key...


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

pkeelan said:


> my lease is up in jan 2014 and i love my car, but if the CC does not get the KESSY keyless entry and push button start i will not get another one its ridiculous that the jetta has this option and my top of the line CC doesnt!!


Agreed.


----------



## dieracks (Mar 4, 2012)

Epence said:


> actually, i miss having an actual key...


I miss my switchblade key


----------



## wdimagineer (May 14, 2009)

It might make an appearance next MY refresh, but as I said, the CC has never been a terribly profitable product. Adding additional features that decrease the margins further is not something VW wants to do.


----------



## volcom22stone (Feb 28, 2008)

Digging up an old thread. Does anyone have a full list of what is needed to make this happen? I'd really like to get this done on my 2009 sport cc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

